# New YouTube Audax Channel



## Heltor Chasca (1 Oct 2019)

I have recently been experimenting with a GoPro camera and iMovie with the intention of showing some of the rides I enter. The short films are mainly about Audax but I have included bikepacking and a hike with my youngest daughter.

My motivation for this derives from a podcast by a fellow introvert. She was challenged into pushing herself out of her comfort zone by attempting stand up comedy. There is no way in Hades you would catch me doing something like that but I fancied doing something challenging. For me that something was videography.

Here is a link to my channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPTgTWf9m2WJl3HL8kc105A

And here is my latest video:


View: https://youtu.be/_uhzkSoB3Xs


I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2019)

Cheers Heltor. As a fellow Audaxer it looks very interesting.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)




----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2019)

nice one


----------



## si_c (1 Oct 2019)

Sort of thing I quite like to watch, so subscribed!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2019)

Great video, enjoyed it 👍


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Oct 2019)

@Heltor Chasca I liked your latest video so much that I shared it on my FB.
Got a bewildered comment soon after by @Fubar asking "Pat, did you do that???"


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Oct 2019)

I enjoyed that and subscribed. Cheers buddy 👍👍


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Heltor Chasca I liked your latest video so much that I shared it on my FB.
> Got a bewildered comment soon after by @Fubar asking "Pat, did you do that???"




That sounds like you’ve entered for next year! Can’t wait to meet you


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

A great Video. I'm already subscribed on yout YouTube channel.

As an aside, I'm curious that we introverts are always being told to 'Come out of our comfort zone' by being more extrovert, but no-one is shouting at extroverts to say, read a book for a day or go on a solo bike ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2019)

Subscribed. Will watch your back catalogue at my leisure


----------



## tom73 (2 Oct 2019)

Bookmarked will take a better look later.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A great Video. I'm already subscribed on yout YouTube channel.
> 
> As an aside, I'm curious that we introverts are always being told to 'Come out of our comfort zone' by being more extrovert, but no-one is shouting at extroverts to say, read a book for a day or go on a solo bike ride.




Yes I am fascinated by this. I went to a very tough school where I remember taking tests to determine whether you were extroverted or not. The results desired by the school patriarchy was that each and every child was an extrovert. Anything otherwise was considered a negative. Of course we all answered with ‘what they wanted to hear’ and surprisingly the school had a 100% population of extroverts. And that is what we all worked at, even if it was going against your natural make up.

It was only last year (aged 44) that I discovered I am an introvert and began to learn the very positive elements of this type of personality. I am a lot happier. People sometimes don’t quite understand it (including me) because I am gregarious and can operate fairly normally in social situations. But I don’t hunt out or thrive in loud, busy gatherings where extroverts recharge and are energised. Extroverts drown me. Give me the quiet life any day.


----------



## delb0y (3 Oct 2019)

Watched the Border Castles video - great! I fancy some of those tracks, but on my flat-bar Toughroad, not on drops with road tyres! Subscribed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2019)

I watched the castles one. I'm sorry to have to report that my wife did not like the music.

Content was great, even with the sound off 

What type of bracket do you use to hold the GoPro?


----------



## delb0y (3 Oct 2019)

Regarding introverts - yes, that's me too. Even though I play in a band, and sometimes do solo gigs, as soon as I'm off-stage I'm happiest sitting quietly in the corner. At work, the "reds" and "yellows" are the ones that get all the acclaim and their names in lights, and us "blues" and "greens" quietly do the work. Management would have us all standing up and shouting about how great we are. But then the balance would be very precarious.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I watched the castles one. I'm sorry to have to report that my wife did not like the music.
> 
> Content was great, even with the sound off
> 
> What type of bracket do you use to hold the GoPro?



Please apologise to your wife  Music is a tricky element.

Here’s the mount I use https://gopro.com/en/gb/shop/mounts/handlebar-seatpost-pole-mount/AGTSM-001.html

On the school run bike I have made one out of the mount that came with the packaging and it is rear facing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

A few navigational issues by looks of things.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A few navigational issues by looks of things.



Corrupt GPX file supplied to a handful of riders in the 11th hour. No time to check route. You live and learn


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Corrupt GPX file supplied to a handful of riders in the 11th hour. No time to check route. You live and learn



Rookie error. You'll be forgetting your pen next .


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Corrupt GPX file supplied to a handful of riders in the 11th hour. No time to check route. You live and learn


@Cranky Knee Girl wrote a report of it in another bit of the forum.


----------



## Fubar (23 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Heltor Chasca I liked your latest video so much that I shared it on my FB.
> Got a bewildered comment soon after by @Fubar asking "Pat, did you do that???"



well, you never know...


----------



## Fubar (12 Dec 2019)

delb0y said:


> Regarding introverts - yes, that's me too. Even though I play in a band, and sometimes do solo gigs, as soon as I'm off-stage I'm happiest sitting quietly in the corner. At work, the "reds" and "yellows" are the ones that get all the acclaim and their names in lights, and us "blues" and "greens" quietly do the work. Management would have us all standing up and shouting about how great we are. But then the balance would be very precarious.



My work is very keen on this assessment for all staff and I came out overwhelmingly blue/green - no surprise really, and as a planner it plays to my strengths but it's funny how many people seem to think it is a negative.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

Fubar said:


> My work is very keen on this assessment for all staff and I came out overwhelmingly blue/green - no surprise really, and as a planner it plays to my strengths but it's funny how many people seem to think it is a negative.



What does Blue/Green signify?


----------



## Fubar (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What does Blue/Green signify?



It's a bit like Myers-Briggs (if you have ever done that), you fill in a questionnaire that determines your preferred personality type and for ease it divides it into colours, so:
BLUE: prefers data/information, likely to be introverted
GREEN: grounded, moral, also likely to be introverted
YELLOW: outgoing, sunny personality - extrovert
RED: bright, bold, assertive - extrovert

I'm generalising, but it gives you an idea of a) your preferred way of working and b) those around you. we all have coloured bricks in order to signify our preferred type...

TBF it makes a lot of sense and helps to understand the people you work with, however it does also encourage assumptions.


----------



## delb0y (12 Dec 2019)

The thing that annoyed me about it, at work, is that the blues and greens were encouraged to communicate differently with reds and yellows, not to overload them with detail and lots of explanation, just get to the point. I get it, and understand why. But the annoying bit was the yellow and reds were never advised to communicate differently with us - the assumption was that they were flying along do whatever stuff it is they do, getting all the accolades, making all the deals, no time or inclination for them to even considering changes how they interact - always us blues and greens that had to change.


----------



## Fubar (13 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have recently been experimenting with a GoPro camera and iMovie with the intention of showing some of the rides I enter. The short films are mainly about Audax but I have included bikepacking and a hike with my youngest daughter.
> 
> My motivation for this derives from a podcast by a fellow introvert. She was challenged into pushing herself out of her comfort zone by attempting stand up comedy. There is no way in Hades you would catch me doing something like that but I fancied doing something challenging. For me that something was videography.
> 
> ...




subscribed, will watch over the weekend


----------

